# Verkaufe Siemens Programmiergeräte



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Bei mir in der Firma liegen noch alte Siemens PG's herum. Es sind
1 x PG 750
1 x PG 675
2 x PG 685
Alle Geräte sind von Siemens und noch in relativ gutem zustand.
Ist irgendjemand daran interressiert?
Bei Interesse mail2: eins2drei@gmx.net oder ins Forum antworten.

Gruss Tico


----------



## Markus (11 Januar 2004)

ein paar technische daten und ein preisvorschlag.
standort?


----------



## B72 (13 Januar 2004)

Naja,

Die Modelle (auch Ziegelsteine genannt) sind ja nicht gerade der Hit.  :? 

PG750  max. 60EUR

675/685 ca.20EUR

mehr wird wohl nicht drin sein.

B72


----------



## Markus (13 Januar 2004)

jo aber a bissel nostalgie muss sein...  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Klar, wir können uns dazu auch noch verkleiden...

 

B72
(heute mal als Gast...)


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2004)

Also habe noch einwenig in unseren Archiven gestöbert und ein Handbuch zu dem PG 750 gefunden. Diese wird beim kauf natürlich mitgeliefert.
Technische Daten PG 750:

*32-Bit-Prozessor 80386 (was immer das heissen mag, ne Taktfrequenz  
  habe ich nicht gefunden aber dürfte ein 386 oder ein 486 Rechner sein)

*4 Mbyte Arbeitsspeicher (WOW!)

*EPROM/EEPROM-Programmiergeräte-Schnittstelle

*ARCNET-Anschaltung

Zu den anderen PG's habe ich keine genauen Informationen gefunden. Es können allerdings die wichtigsten Daten unter
http://www.softwerk.at/Web_deutsch/Downloads/S5_Spareparts_DL.xls
herausgelesen werden.

Der Standort ist Safenwil das ist in der Schwyz! Ca. 30 km von der Deutschengrenze entfernt.

Die enthaltene Software auf den PG's (Simatic S5) wird zu den Geräten mitgeliefert.

mfg Tico

P.S.: Die "Ziegelsteine" können auch als Briefbeschwerer oder als Fussstützen unter dem Bürotisch benutzt werden. ;-)


----------



## Ralf (25 Mai 2004)

*Kein Scherz*

Nen altes 386 PG mit Step 5 für 60 nehm ich, 
kontaktier mich mal


Gruß

Ralf


----------



## SPS-Techniker (24 März 2005)

Hallo Tico Toco,

hast Du noch Geräte zur Verfügung? Wenn ja, welche und wieviel soll das Kosten?


----------

